

Mail::RFC822::Address: regexp-based address validation - metafnord
http://ex-parrot.com/~pdw/Mail-RFC822-Address.html

======
ColinWright

        Anyone who attempts to generate random numbers
        by deterministic means is, of course, living in
        a state of sin.
    
            -- John von Neumann
    

Modified to:

    
    
        Anyone who attempts to validate email addresses
        by a regular expression is, of course, living in
        a state of sin.
    
            -- Any sensible person

------
maxerickson
How many '@' characters are possible in a valid address?

I don't care enough about offline email validation to figure it out carefully,
but I have the idea it is one.

